# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Рейтинг казино: находим лучшие и создаем топ

## rurrollbay

Нынешнему интернету позавидуют почти все настоящие игровые центры — такого количества казино и автоматов нет нигде. И вправду, в сети существует большое количество порталов, где функционируют казино онлайн. У них обилие игровых автоматов: слоты, рулетки, покер, кости. Сложностей с тем, где и в какую игру поиграть не будет.  
Главная проблема игрока в данный момент — это не доступ к казино, а корректный поиск игрового ресурса. Собственники идут на разные хитрости — изобретают бонусы, делают подарки, пишут притягательный дизайн, закупают новые игры. Короче говоря, создают все возможное для того, чтобы игроки приходили и оставались как можно дольше. Только задача выбора от этого не пропадает, т.к подобным путем идут все ресурсы и ни один из них особо не выделяется.  
В целях подмоги игрокам определенные порталы делают рейтинг онлайн казино. Наш сайт один из этих ресурсов. Мы берем информацию о большом количестве порталов, мониторим их, разбираем отзывы. Из-за такого метода наш топ казино считается правдивым и объективным. В своей работе мы принимаем во внимание существенное количество факторов: интерфейс ресурса, В наличии ли лицензия, можно ли играть с живыми дилерами, количество и размеры бонусов, скорость и объемы выплат. В частности, обращаем внимание на отклики подлинных игроков. Вся такая информация проверяется командой нашего сайта. Мы за справедливую игру и не желаем, чтобы мошенники наживались. Исключительно поэтому наш [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] один из наиболее справедливых и надежных. 
Кроме обычных общих критериев и проверенных данных, мы составляем топы и по другим параметрам. Так, имеется отдельный рейтинг для русских казино, по скорости вывода заработка, по игре на реальные деньги и по другим факторам. Наша информация помогает игрокам получать удовольствие от игры и выводить настоящие деньги без страха быть обманутым.

----------

